
Amazon open-sources its own deep learning software, DSSTNE - kujjwal
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/11/amazon-open-sources-its-own-deep-learning-software-dsstne/
======
jdc0589
wow. venturebeat has found yet another creative way to show annoying ads. well
done....

